# Price/ml Comparison Table With Discounts Applied



## Alex (12/8/14)

http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_...ceml_comparison_table_with_discounts_applied/
An interesting price/ml comparison I found from the link ^^

Quote:
You didn't ask for this, but you're getting it.
I've created this table from the suppliers' website prices with discount codes from juicedb.com. It's sorted by discount price/ml and all $$.99 prices have been rounded up to the full dollar. I hope some of you may find this interesting; I was curious and the list just grew.
If you would like me to add other vendors or discounts I missed, just leave a comment. Oh and mistakes too! Let me know about those.
[EDIT]: Forgot to make the discount $$ to 3 decimal places.

Reactions: Useful 2


----------

